# تجمد انبوب السحب في السبلت مالسبب؟



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخواني الاعزاء لدي مشكلة في السبلت وهذه المشكلة هي حسب الصورة ادناه وبذلك لدي عدة اسئلة :

1- لماذا يتم تجمد الغاز على انبوب السحب ؟؟ 
2- هل لسرعة المروحة الداخلية سبب معين في تجمد انبوب السحب ؟؟ وكيف ذلك 
3- هل لقلة شحنه الغاز سبب في ذلك وكيف قلة الشحنه تسبب تجمد الانبوب ؟؟
4- ماهو السينسر او الاشارة التي تؤدي الى فصل الضاغط عند حودث هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
5- لقد كانت هذه المشكلة تزعجني كثيرا قبل ان احضر فني متخصص في التكييف , حيث كان الانبوب يتجمد بسرعة وبذلك يصدر ضجيج عالي للضاغط فيحدث اوفر لود اعتقد ويفصل وهكذا يعمل 10 دقائق ويجمد يفصل 5 دقائق , الا ان اتى الفني وشحنه كمية من الغاز , حيث قال ان المشكلة في المروحة الداخلية وهي ليست على سرعتها الطبيعية ومن المحتمل انه سبب المتسعة في اللوحة الالكترونية (الكارت) , وبعدما شحن المكيف بالغاز لم يعد يفصل الضاط رغم استمرار تكون الثلج على الانبوب مالسبب ياترى ومانصيحتكم لي ؟؟
6- لماذا قطر انبوب الغاز اكبر من السائل ؟؟ هل لان الوزن النوعي للغاز اكبر ام ماذا ؟؟ 



اتمنى الاجابة على اسئلتي بالتفصيل


----------



## ahmedakkam (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1- لماذا يتم تجمد الغاز على انبوب السحب ؟؟
هناك عدة احتمالات 1 صمام الانتشار عاطل يكون مفتوح فلا يسيطر على كمية الشاسل المار الى المبخر فيغمر المبخر بكمية اكثر من المطلوب فيكون هناك سائل في الخط الراجع بدل الغاز مما يؤدي الى تجمده 
2 المروحة عاطلة سرعتها اقل من المطلوب مما يؤدي الى تقليل التبادل الحراري لبن المبخر والغرفة فيخرج من المبخر سائل بدل بخار 
3 انبعاج او اتساخ المبخر 
4 الشحنة زائدة عن المطلوب عندمايغمر السائل الضاغط يحدث صوت 
في حالة الشحنة اقل يتكون ثلج قليل بسبب هبوط الضغط


----------



## ahmedakkam (14 سبتمبر 2012)

نسيت ان اضيف اذا كان الثرموستات عاطل سيعمل الضاغط باستمرار ويؤدي الى هذه المشكلة


----------



## براء رياض (14 سبتمبر 2012)

من أسباب ظهور طبقه من الثلج على إنبوب السحب وهو الإنبوب العريض للسبلت - زيادة في شحنة الغاز - تكون أوساخ على المبخر أي الشبكة الموجودة في القطعه الداخليه للسبلت - وجود خلل في مروحة القطعه الداخلية أما بسبب خلل في المروحة نفسها أو بالكارت الذي يتحكم بسرعتها خصوصا إذا تم إختيار الضبط الآلي لسرعة المروحة - خلل في مروحة القطعه الخارجية أو توسخ المكثف يؤدي الى إرتفاع ضغوط التشغيل-إختيار خاطئ لموقع السبلت داخل الغرفة.
بالنسبة لقلة شحنة الغاز يؤدي لظهور طبقة من الثلج على الإنبوب الرفيع ( الدفع) فقط وسبب ظهور الثلج مع وجود نقص في الشحنة فشرحه يطول
والذي أعرفه إن السنسر يوضع في خط الضغط العالي (الدفع) لحماية الضاغط وإستخدام إنبوب عريض في السحب يمنع رجوع أي سائل تبريد الى الضاغط ممايؤدي الى قصر عمر الضاغط


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لاجوبتكما ولكن لدي تعليقات:
1- المشكلة كانت لدي انه الانبوب يتجمد الى حد كبير بحيث يغلق فتحتة مرور الغاز في الانبوب فيصبح اوفرلود وصوت عالي على الضاغط ويفصل وهذا الكلام يظهر بعد مدة وجيزة من تشغيل السبلت وتستمر يفصل ويعمل وهكذا , وعندما قمنا بتكليف فني تكييف قام بزيادة شحنة الغاز للسبلت , وقد ادت هذه الزيادة الى حدوث استقرار في عمل الضاغط الا ان عملية التجمد مستمرة ولكن اقل ولايحدث اوفرلود في الضاغط . فتعقيبا على كلامكما : انتما تقولان ان الزيادة في الشحنة تسبب التجمد في انبوب السحب اذا لماذا حدث العكس عند زيادة الشحنه قل التجمد ولم يفصل الضاغط؟؟؟ 
2- لنفرض ان المبادل الحراري للوحدة الدخلية والخارجية نظيف, هل وجود خلل في سرعة المروحة الداخلية له تاثير كبير بحيث تؤدي الى تجمد انبوب الغاز (انبوب السحب) ؟؟
ثم كيف تؤدي قلة الشحنه الى تكوين الثلج في انبوب الدفع (ذو القطر الصغير) ؟؟؟ حتى وان طال شرحه اتمنى ان تزودنا به..
وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## ahmedakkam (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم 
انا شرحت لك ان وضيفت المروحة هو تمرير الكمية المحسوبة من الهواء باتجاه المبخر حتى توفر اكبر قدر ممكن من التبادل الحراري بين الغرفة والمبخر اذا اذ قل دوران المروحة سيقل التبادل الحراري مما يقلل من تبخر السائل الى غاز وهذا يؤدي الى رجوع سائل الى الضاغط بدل الغاز مما يجعل خط السحب يعمل عمل المبخر فيتكون ثلج عليه
اذا كانت الشحنة قليلة فان الضغط ايضا قليل يعني ان الغاز له درجة غليان متدنية فهذا يؤدي الى هبوط في الضغط اكثر من المطلوب يتبعه انخفاض في درجة الحرارة ضغط منخفض حرارة منخفضة ضغط عالي حرارة مرتفعة مما يؤدي الى تكاثف الرطوبة على خط السحب العريض وليس الصغير الا اذا كان انبعاج في خط الضغط فتعمل عمل الصمام


----------



## ahmedakkam (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هل خط السحب معزول ؟
هل قام الفني بفحص ال superheat


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز . بالنسبة لكلامك لم يقم بفحص superheat وما هو هذا الجزء اتمنى شرحه .. ثم مالحل برايك لكي لعلاج هذه المشكلة؟؟ الفني يقوم ان مروحة المبخر هي السبب بسبب قلة دورانها مما تقلل تبخر السائل الى غاز ماذا تقول انت؟؟​


----------



## ahmedakkam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمعرفت ال superheat تعرف اذا كان اسائل يصل الى الضاغط ام لا ممكن كبير ان المروحة هي السبب يقلل التبادل ممايؤدي الى وصول السائل فيسبب صوت وتكون ثلج فيصرف 
ولكن لايوجد علاقة بين نقص الغاز وضهور الصوت في العادة يضهر صوت في حالة دخول السائل الى الضاغط او زيادة مقدار الزيت في الدائرة او عطل في الضاغط 
ممكن توضح 
1 عل تم تغير مكان السبلت 
2 هل حدثةالمشكلة فجاءة 
3 هل تبريد الجهاز الان جيد 
4 لم تجبني فيما اذا ان خط السحب معزول ام لا 
هل تم اضافة شحنة او تصلح في الجهاز 
5 قم بقياس درجة الحرارة من الانبوب الخارج من الضاغط ووالراجع اليه والانبوبة الصغبرة بعد المكثف او القلتر 
6 هل الثرموستات يعمل قم بتغير درجات الحرارة ولاحظ الفرق 
هل اختفا الصوت بعد اضافت الشحنة


----------



## ahmedakkam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الان رايت الصورة المرفقة لم اراها من قبل اعتذر 
هذا الثلج ليس بالكمية الكبيرة اعتقد ان كلام الفني صحبح ان السبب المروحة او عدم نضافة المبخر قم بعزل باقي الانبوبة و خذ درحة حرارة الانبوب الراجع والخارج من الضاغط ووالانبوبة بعد المكثف 
سبب تكون هذا الثلج هو الرطوبة المتكاثفة على الانبوبة تقطة الندى


----------



## براء رياض (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يوجد شئ إسمه حدوث تجمد بحيث يغلق فتحة مرور الغاز لأن التجمد الذي نناقشه هو ظهور طبقه من الثلج على الإنبوب من الخارج وليس من الداخل ووجود نسبة رطوبة عالية داخل دورة التبريد يؤدي الى حدوث إنسداد بالمنظومة عند فتحة الإنبوب الشعري أو عند ال expansion valve
إن كان موجود وهذا يؤدي الى عكس الأعراض التي تصفها فالإنسداد يؤدي الى هدوء الضاغط وإنخفاض التيار بسبب إنضغاط سائل التبريد بين صمامات الضاغط ونقطة الإنسداد أما عند زيادة كمية الغاز زيادة كبيرة يؤدي الى إنخفاض الفرق بين ضغط التشغيل الواطئ والضغط العالي وبإستمرار تغذية المنظومة بكمية أكبر من الغاز ستلاحظ ذوبان الثلج مع عدم وجود تبريد مع هدوء أكبر بالضاغط.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ احمد والاخ براء شكرا لكما على الاجابات الجميلة ... اعتقد ان الخلل في المروحة وسوف احاول اصلاحها , عموما اخ احمد لم تشرح لي ماهو ال superheat كيف من خلاله يتم معرفة كمية السائل الذاهبة للضاغط ؟؟ الا يوجد مجفف قبل الضاغط لكي يضمن عدم دخول اي سائل الى الضاغطة؟؟ 
ثم لدي استفسار لكليكما ...هل انتما متاكدين ان تجمد انبوب السحب بشكل كبير ليس له علاقة بارتفاع صوت اضاغط؟؟ انا لاحظت ذلك بنفسي قبل ان يتم شحنه بالغاز , حيث لاحظت ان صوت الجهاز مستقر وحينما يبدا الثلج بالتراكم على الانبوب يرتفع صوت الضاغط تدريجيا وبشكل عالي جدا ثم يفصل فجاة الا ان يذوب الثلج ويبدا العمل من جديد وما ان يتراكم الثلج من جديد حتى يرتفع صوته من جديد ويفصل. ماتفسيركما لهذه الحالة؟؟ حيث بعد ان تم شحنه بالغاز اصبح صوت الضاغط مستقرا بشكل كامل .. ماتفسيركما لهذه الحالة ؟؟


----------



## ahmedakkam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الsuperheat يتم حسابه من خلال درجة غليان الغاز في المبخر تجدة بعداد الضغط المنخفض مقابله درجة غليان الغاز يطرح منه درجة حرارة الانبوب قبل دخوله للضاغط 
وظيفة الفلتر سحب الرطوية و الاوساخ من الدائرة ليس ضمان السائل من العودة 
لم تيعث لي درجات الحرارة التي طلبتها منك الرجاء ان يسجلها حتى يكون لدينا فكرة اوضح عن حال الدورة التبريدية هل السبلت يبرد بطريقة جيدة كما يجب الان 
بصراحة ليس لدي فكرة لماذا يصدر هذا الصوت واتمنى احد المهندسين ان يبدي رايه حتى نتعلم من خبراتهم وانا متشوقلمعرفة السبب


----------



## براء رياض (16 سبتمبر 2012)

قد يكون السبب وصول مستوى عالي من سائل التبريد الى الضاغط وبالتالي إختلاطه بزيت الضاغط مما يؤدي الى حدوث فشل في منظومة تزييت الضاغط علما إن الضواغط تحتوي على تركيب يفصل سائل التبريد عن الزيت لعدم حدوث هذا الفشل ولكن ضمن حدود معينة.
وختاما من الأفضل ربط مقياس شحن على نقطتي الضغط العالي والسحب( الضغط الواطئ) لمراقبة مايجري بوضوح وتشخيص الخلل.. وشكرا


----------



## ahmedakkam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد ذلك كذلك كما وضحت من قبل ولكن الاخ يم يرسل المعلومات التي طلبتها منه يمكن ان يكون وجود شحنة زائدة اضيفت في وقت الجو كان حار وكل شي طبيعي لكن عند برودة الجو ينخفض الضغط ويضن الفني هناك نقص في الشحنة
لان الصوت يضهرفي حالت نقص الزيت وجود سائل وعطل ف يالضاغط ولا توجد علاقة بين تقص الشحنة والصوت 
والله اعلم


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (25 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على الشرح الجميل


----------



## rmka (9 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا شرح جميل جدا ورائع ..وقد اعطي الموضوع حقه في هذه المداخلات الرائعة ..وقد وجدنا الكثير مما نبحث عنه ..ولان هذه المشكلة شائعة وتتكرر بكثرة ...وعندي نفس المشكلة في سبلت كنتوري 4 طن ...ولكني اسأل عن الضغوط المقبولة او المثالية في منطقة الضغط العالي والواطئ ...كم ممكن ان تكون ...؟


----------

